# [ebuild-overlay] postgresql 8.4 && mysql 5.1 && php 5.3

## mr-ti

Bonjour,

Je suis un utilisateur de postres, mysql et php, seulement voilà, les versuions ressantes de postgresql (8.4) && mysql (5.1) && php (5.3) sont sorties mais ne sont toujour pas intégré à portage...

Pour mysql, la version 5.1 est sortie depuis un bout de temps déjà (en version finale, plus de 6 mois ?) seulement la version dispo dans portage est la 5.0.

Pour php et postresql, ça fait quasiment un mois qu'il sont sortit en finale.

J'ai même cherché des overlays mais aucun ne propose les dernières versions.

Donc voilà je lance le sujet car je doute que je sois le seul à m'en préoccuper et que les recherches sur google ne sont pas trop fructueuses...

en ce qui concerne j'ai trouvé deux requêtes sur la page de report de bogue de gentoo pour php et mysql mais pas pour postgres...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/274512 (php-5.3)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229663 (mysql-5.1)

si vous avez des infos supplémentaires je suis preneur, car je voudrais éviter de me farcir les installs à la main sur mon serveur de prod.Last edited by mr-ti on Fri Jul 24, 2009 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

Comme toi j'attends la version 8.4 de postgresql, j'ai juste trouvé ça : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276125

----------

## mr-ti

intéressant, je vais jeter un coup d'œil dessus...

----------

## mr-ti

Yeahh, j'ai réussi à installer postgresql-8.4

Sur le bugzilla il y a un overlay (archive) fonctionnelle,

il suffit d'installer l'overlay pouis procéder à la compilation comme il suit:

emerge postgresql-base

eselect postgresql set-all 8.4

emerge postgresql-server

je vais de ce pas m'occuper de php-5.3 ...

----------

